# XFree86-4.8.0 on FreeBSD-7.1



## Bunyan (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm planning a new install of FreeBSD. And I want to use XFree86-4.8.0 as a graphical server instead of Xorg-7.3, for a good reason. An annoying thing hinders me to install XFree86 and that is the building of graphical apps from the Ports Collection.
How on Earth should I instruct *make*to forget about the Xorg dependencies. Should I edit */etc/make.conf* or something ?


----------

